# Think this is cute?



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I saw this on Facebook recently and thought it was worthwhile posting.



This is an EXCELLENT graphic!

Pay attention to what a dog is telling you. And teach children to respect a dog's space! Too many dogs end up in shelters (or worse, put down) because the adults in charge were not monitoring the child/dog situation.

Many times when a dog bites a kid parents say, “There were no warnings. He just bit him for no reason.”

The unfortunate truth is that there are almost always warning signs, but the humans miss them. This photo shows a few warning signs that the dog is uncomfortable and may bite.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbup:

Not just for kids either, I've had multiple ADULTS come into my dogs faces making kissy sounds and hugging them tightly. For people my dog's know they soak up the attention but for strangers it can be hit or miss whether they're enjoying it. I just say loudly, "time to get going, thanks for saying hi!" and walk away. The dogs naturally follow me and the person usually gets the hint to let go.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What I never understood is where an _adult_ reaches down to pet a dog on it's head, the dog moves away, and the adult follows the dog with their hand still attempting to pet it. 

Insanity.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Since getting Gus and taking him everywhere, working on training etc. I've had a very small taste of what some people with service dogs deal with daily. I've been working on training with Gus and because he is wearing a vest that clearly states "working dog" and "do not pet", people both kids and adults cannot seem to walk by without trying to touch and pet him. It's really opened my eyes to the challenges people with service dogs must face.
Parents and kids assume he is a friendly dog when wearing his vest. I've had kids run up from behind and grab him into bear hugs, adults attempt to bend down to him face to face. It's crazy!
I am thankful he doesn't care but these people don't know that about him.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I take both of mine to basic obedience classes; not because they don't already know all this stuff, but pure socializing. A friend of mine runs the class. Patsy, my friend, teaches this in her class, signs that dogs give out, what to look for, how to teach children on how to treat dogs.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Saphire said:


> Since getting Gus and taking him everywhere, working on training etc. I've had a very small taste of what some people with service dogs deal with daily. I've been working on training with Gus and because he is wearing a vest that clearly states "working dog" and "do not pet", people both kids and adults cannot seem to walk by without trying to touch and pet him. It's really opened my eyes to the challenges people with service dogs must face.


Oh yea! And people can get mad when you say no. There are people who read the vest, look at you, ask if you can pet, and then give you dirty looks/continue staring at you/follow you around. Dude it doesn't say ask if you can pet me (there are patches that say that) it says DO NOT PET. 


> Parents and kids assume he is a friendly dog when wearing his vest. I've had kids run up from behind and grab him into bear hugs, adults attempt to bend down to him face to face. It's crazy!


Seriously. Because there are people who vest their dogs purely BECAUSE they have issues, and the vests have warnings on them. Those who can read, SHOULD. Now who do you think would end up at fault if person has fear aggressive dog, vests dog with warning for people to stay away, and someone pops up completely surprising both dog and owner grabbing said dog and gets bit? (and muzzles aren't always the solution. Even if its the dogs first ever bite and doesn't even leave a bruise, that dog now has a bite record)


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ugh yeah, I'm lucky Kaiju is so solid around everyone because I've had some weird people grab at him even after I asked them not to. Some crazy teenage guy even tried to pick him up! I was like no, if you touch him again, I'll put you on your butt myself.

Plus the people who want to touch even after I've said no. I've had a couple follow me through stores continuing to talk and yell at me reaching out to try to grab Kaiju. It gets really ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Butters hasn't had any serious problems and is extremely friendly with people of all ages, but she will sometimes snap lightly at people if they shove their face into her's. She doesn't even bite, but this freaks some people out, so I always tell them that we're working on this, and not to just try and force kisses on her; if she wants to give kisses, she'll do it herself. 

I don't know why it's so hard for some people to respect a dog's boundaries. Little kids are somewhat understandable (although the parents should still correct their behavior immediately..), but it's even worse to see grown people acting like some invisible power has given them permission to harass any dog they see. 

Don't people know not to touch things that don't belong to you? Like, I'm obviously more happy to let people pet Butters, but don't just assume that you can run up to my dog and do whatever the heck you want.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Augustine said:


> Butters hasn't had any serious problems and is extremely friendly with people of all ages, but she will sometimes snap lightly at people if they shove their face into her's. She doesn't even bite, but this freaks some people out, so I always tell them that we're working on this, and not to just try and force kisses on her; if she wants to give kisses, she'll do it herself.
> 
> I don't know why it's so hard for some people to respect a dog's boundaries. Little kids are somewhat understandable (although the parents should still correct their behavior immediately..), but it's even worse to see grown people acting like some invisible power has given them permission to harass any dog they see.
> 
> Don't people know not to touch things that don't belong to you? Like, I'm obviously more happy to let people pet Butters, but don't just assume that you can run up to my dog and do whatever the heck you want.


Protect yourself and your dog, do not allow people to put their faces close enough to hers to receive/give kisses and risk a nip. It's an accident waiting to happen and it's really not normal IMO for strangers to give snout kisses.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvDcZ3f_f1I

i never pet anyones dogs usually, that is what i have mine for.

in toronto i noticed tho no one ever wants to pet my dog, in smaller city like kingston they did but here they are not interested they look with one eye but keep walking no interest at all in the big city. and i have taken my dog all over here even downtown. People will walk right by jog by bike by but they are not interested. Kids look also but still not super interested interested they were in the small city. So far no one has pet my dog but the friends ive made.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lilie said:


> What I never understood is where an _adult_ reaches down to pet a dog on it's head, the dog moves away, and the adult follows the dog with their hand still attempting to pet it.
> 
> Insanity.


Because not everyone is educated in dog behavior. I am sure all of us were clueless at one point.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Because not everyone is educated in dog behavior. I am sure all of us were clueless at one point.


I don't buy it. If I reached to shake your hand and you removed it, I wouldn't follow your hand in an attempt to shake it. 

People think that a dog shouldn't refuse an effort to be friends.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Lilie said:


> People think that a dog shouldn't refuse an effort to be friends.


That is the clueless part.


----------

